# 20g Youth shotgun for sale



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sweet little Charles Daly youth model 20g shotgun. Shows a little use but solid little gun. Camo stocks. I am thinking about $150 or make me an offer.
I'll try and get a picture up in a few minutes.

*SOLD*


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Is it a pump or auto? Barrel Length? Do you know LOP? Come with any chokes?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am very interested.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Bdub said:


> I am very interested.


Iam holding it for toasty until this afternoon. I'll let you know latter if it is still available. Thanks


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Bdub, I haven't heard back from Toasty so I guess he changed his mind. Give me a call if you're still interested. Thanks


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Sorry, BP, had a plumbing emergency this morning and completely forgot about the gun. Bad form I know. Sell it to whomever shows up first with cash in hand as my cash flow is not so good now.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

toasty said:


> Sorry, BP, had a plumbing emergency this morning and completely forgot about the gun. Bad form I know. Sell it to whomever shows up first with cash in hand as my cash flow is not so good now.


No problem Mike. Hope you get the plumbing fixed OK.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Is the gun still available?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes, the gun is still available. If interested, give me a call. The number is in the first post. Thanks


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Where you located? I am very interested. Cash in hand it location is close by.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

located in Midvale/Salt Lake


----------

